# Pineapple Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (May 7, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡
 
This is my summer pineapple nail design.
I hope you like it!
 
Thank you!
Samantha Beauty


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 20, 2015)

Samantha Beauty said:


> Hey Beauties ♡
> 
> This is my summer pineapple nail design.
> I hope you like it!
> ...


Wow nice color, I liked this colors


----------



## Samantha Beauty (May 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## glory234 (May 23, 2015)

this is for summer time


----------



## glory234 (May 23, 2015)

hiiiiiiii beauties 

this is my summer design

i hope u like it


----------



## Samantha Beauty (May 24, 2015)

I like your summer nail design!


----------

